# Installed FreeBSD on Sparc machine, now won't boot correctly



## Bobbber (Jan 3, 2011)

This is my first post, and I know virtually *nothing* about FreeBSD... but I am keen 

I have a Sun Blade 1000 (1GB ram, UltraSparc III processor).  FreeBSD appeared to sucessfully install from CD and I rebooted the system.

However, it does not boot correctly, rather says is cannot find "/dev/ttyu2" and then drops to a text-style login.  When I log on, and check using "ls" - /dev/ttyu2 isn't there.  

Does anyone know what might be wrong here?  I've had a good look around google and the like and I can see this is probably a serial port.  Does this need removing from a file used during boot-up?  Any suggestions very welcome.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bobbber (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, well I've discovered the ttyu2 error isn't a problem after switching it off in /etc/ttys

So, now the machine boots cleanly, but has a text logon.

Am I missing something here, like isn't there a graphical FreeBSD (KDE or gnome or whatever) for the sparc architecture?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2011)

FreeBSD? So, what is it?


----------



## rusty (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## Bobbber (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, well I tried 
	
	



```
pkg_add kde
```

This didn't work because the default package ftp site is wrong.  I changed this after going through the freebsd ftp tree :


```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/sparc64/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```

Now I've issued 
	
	



```
pkg_add kde
```
 again and it's now download and (hopefully) installing KDE.

Rob


----------



## Bobbber (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys for the pointers.


----------



## sossego (Jan 3, 2011)

This question is more for me than for you:
What graphics card do you have on it? PCI or UPA as the active?


----------



## Bobbber (Jan 3, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> This question is more for me than for you:
> What graphics card do you have on it? PCI or UPA as the active?



Hi sossego... I really want to help you, but I don't understand your question.

I have a 13w3 connector at the back of the machine and this goes through a vga converter and then into a normal flatscreen.

I did know at one point what this graphics card is... I think it's the cheapest one that could come with the sun blade 1000... does that help?

Rob


----------



## sossego (Jan 3, 2011)

You've helped a lot. Your card is a UPA, probbaly a creator type.


----------



## Bobbber (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, you've restored my memory now.  Sun Creator... that's it.

R


----------

